# That sums up the Tea Party



## AntiParty (Jan 16, 2015)

Benjamin T. Moore Jr. defines the Tea Party............................and I couldn't have put it better.

_"Broke ass poor people who identify as Tea Partiers and vote Republican are like chickens praying to Col. Sanders for health and longevity"
_
My personal perspective of them has always been,_ "A bunch of poor people fighting for their own poverty". _But whoever Mr. Moore is, he certainly gave it a +1.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2015)

Really? Benjamin T. Moore Jr.?? You actually quoted Benjamin T. Moore Jr.????
I can't believe this shit.


----------



## z_luzhina (Jan 17, 2015)

Tea partiers actually tend to be reasonably well off

The Tea Party and the Remaking of Republican Conservatism Vanessa S. Williamson


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 17, 2015)

I do OK...


----------



## Friends (May 8, 2015)

This is what sums up the teabaggars' platform: cut my taxes; don't cut government spending programs that benefit me; pay off the national debt.

It is possible to win elections promising to do that. Republicans have ever since 1980. It is not possible to carry out those promises, however.


----------



## guno (Aug 18, 2015)

AntiParty said:


> Benjamin T. Moore Jr. defines the Tea Party............................and I couldn't have put it better.
> 
> _"Broke ass poor people who identify as Tea Partiers and vote Republican are like chickens praying to Col. Sanders for health and longevity"
> _
> My personal perspective of them has always been,_ "A bunch of poor people fighting for their own poverty". _But whoever Mr. Moore is, he certainly gave it a +1.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 21, 2015)

TEA party platform:

1. Illegal aliens are here illegally.
2. Pro-domestic employment is indispensable.
3. A strong military is essential.
4. Special interests must be eliminated.
5. Gun ownership is sacred.
6. Government must be downsized.
7. The national budget must be balanced.
8. Deficit spending must end.
9. Bailout and stimulus plans are illegal.
10. Reducing personal income taxes is a must.
11. Reducing business income taxes is mandatory.
12. Political offices must be available to average citizens.
13. Intrusive government must be stopped.
14. English as our core language is required.
15. Traditional family values are encouraged. 

Rather than soundly argue against these points - because you know you cannot -  you ad-hom the people you claim support said points.

All kinds of fail on your part.


----------



## Friends (Sep 9, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> TEA party platform:
> 
> 1. Illegal aliens are here illegally.
> 2. Pro-domestic employment is indispensable.
> ...


 
I have highlighted in red what is contradictory in the Tea Party Platform, and what has been contradictory in the Republican agenda since 1980. 

It is not possible to cut taxes, raise defense spending and balance the budget without cutting domestic spending the vast majority of American voters, including at least a plurality of Republican voters, will insist on keeping. 

Tea Party activists ought to have learned this by now. I doubt they will ever learn. It is difficult to teach people what they do not want to believe.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 9, 2015)

Friends said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TEA party platform:
> ...


You aren't aware that the TEA Party and the GOP are not the same thing?


----------



## Friends (Sep 9, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> You aren't aware that the TEA Party and the GOP are not the same thing?


 
The Tea Party is a faction within the Republican party. The only area I can see where the Tea Party disagrees with most of the leaders of the Republican Party is that Tea Party activists want to reduce or eliminate immigration. The business community, which has always dominated the Republican Party, wants to increase immigration so that employers can reduce wages.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 9, 2015)

Friends said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't aware that the TEA Party and the GOP are not the same thing?
> ...


And thus, not the same thing.


> The only area I can see where the Tea Party disagrees with most of the leaders of the Republican Party is that Tea Party activists want to reduce or eliminate immigration.


The only area?
What about the things you highlighted in red?
7. The national budget must be balanced.
8. Deficit spending must end.
10. Reducing personal income taxes is a must.
11. Reducing business income taxes is mandatory.


----------

